# There's No Doubt You're A Redneck Iffin



## thailandphil (May 9, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2012)

....your Deluxe BBQ grill is an upside down cart with child seat BBQ ingredient storage....


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2012)

If you've ever cut your grass and found a smoker.


----------

